# XKCD: NT Life in the Form of a Webcomic



## VolantEntropy (Mar 25, 2012)

I've always, always been able to register with the characters, plots, and experiments. These are my particular favorites:

xkcd: The Difference

xkcd: Blanket Fort

xkcd: Grownups

Anyone else relate the same way I do?


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I like (and have read most of) xkcd, but I don't think I relate to them the way you do.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

This has always been my favorite:


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I think of this comic as INTP. What do you say?


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> I think of this comic as INTP. What do you say?


I think he is too involved with other peoples lives to be an introvert. The whole point of that character seems to be to mess with the minds of others in observable ways. As for the other letters, I'm not sure.. Definitely a T. I don't know if the web comics have really demonstrated enough personality to type him correctly though.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

VolantEntropy said:


> Anyone else relate the same way I do?


Def!
xkcd: Shopping Teams
xkcd: Pickup Artist
xkcd: Angular Momentum

and too often: xkcd: Names

=]


----------



## VolantEntropy (Mar 25, 2012)

@TheBoss

Yes, kinda, yes, and yes!

I also have to try very hard to not do this at stop lights:
xkcd: Turn Signals

this at home:
xkcd: I'm An Idiot

and this on campus:
xkcd: Complex Conjugate


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, yes, YES!!! I LOVE xkcd and totally relate! These are a few of my favorites (yeah, I actually do relate to these and I am this crazy:wink : 

xkcd: Interesting Life

xkcd: Dreams

xkcd: Freedom

xkcd: Journal 5

xkcd: Phobia

xkcd: Beauty

xkcd: Conditional Risk

xkcd: Major in the Universe


----------



## Debo37 (Jan 27, 2012)

A list of all XKCD comics I enjoy cannot really be assembled in a timely manner.

But related to the comic the poster above me reminded me of, I would be entirely content with actually living this sequence of events.

xkcd: Journal

xkcd: Journal 2

xkcd: Journal 3

xkcd: Journal 4

xkcd: Journal 5


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

bellisaurius said:


> This has always been my favorite:



You dont leave out a sequel.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

XKCD: Paths

I'm not so mathematically precise, but otherwise so true.
http://www.xkcd.com/85/


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I definitely relate to XKCD. It's like someone too all my tiny thought and turned them into a comic.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 30, 2010)

VolantEntropy said:


> I've always, always been able to register with the characters, plots, and experiments. These are my particular favorites:
> 
> xkcd: The Difference
> 
> ...


That last one. Pure love.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THIS... this is fantastic.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

TrailMix said:


> HOW HAVE I NEVER SEEN THIS... this is fantastic.


I weep for you.


----------

